# Mahindra 4110 Rebuild? Parts?



## neattouch648 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey y'all!

I have a 4110 with the 4 cylinder diesel. Last week it started knocking while i was mowing so I figured I threw a bearing. Turns out, my front main bearing is crap and the number two rod bearing spun, so it looks like i'm going to have to go oversize. I'm taking the crankshaft to the machine shop tomorrow to have it analyzed. I can't seem to find a good website for parts. Is there a whole rebuild kit? I'm going to replace all the bearings and piston rings while i'm here. The pistons and cylinders look great. I can even still see crosshatching. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

don't forget to strip the oil pump and check for wear, also the relief valve.

When you get the crank back from the shop, make sure you wash out all the galleys before installing.

I am in Oz, so I can't help with parts info.


----------

